# Kleine Fragen, aber wahrscheinlich grosse Probleme



## xloouch (23. Februar 2004)

Ich hab mir mal das Tutorial angeschaut, wegen dem Samba als Primary Domain Controller. OK. Das ging indirekt gar nicht. Vielleicht wird das später klarer, wieso.

Dessweiteren muss ich euch glaube ich auch erzählen, wie mein momentanes "netzwerk" aussieht. Also

1. hab ich einen wireless router (ip 192.168.0.2)
welcher nun nicht mehr als dhcp-server fungiert, dafür aber 
2. mein Server Suse Linux 9.0 Professional.
3. meinen Laptop, WinXP Service Pack 1. (der kriegt auch die IP Adresse von meinem Suse Server.

nun habe ich, wie oben erwähnt dieses Tutorial angewand. Den DNS Name des servers auf TUXNET gesetzt, dies in der DHCPD.conf und der SMB.conf eingetragen. ich krieg dort auch keine Fehlermeldungen.

Nun kommen aber die Probleme. Wenn ich nun meine Win Maschine auf TUXNET im Domain umstellen will, kommt die fehlermeldun:



> Hinweis: Diese Informationen sind für einen Netzwerkadministrator bestimmt. Wenden Sie sich an den Netzwerkadministrator, wenn Sie kein Netzwerkadministrator sind, und leiten Sie die Informationen in der Datei C:\WINDOWS\debug\dcdiag.txt weiter.
> 
> Der Domänenname "TUXNET" ist möglicherweise ein NetBIOS-Domänenname. Sollte dies der Fall sein, stellen Sie sicher, dass der Name bei WINS registriert ist.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss nicht, wieso diese Fehlermeldung kommt, in der SMB.conf habe ich die wins unterstützung wie folgt eingeschaltet:
Bzw. wo soll ich das ganze im DNS registrieren?


> wins support = yes



Gut, nun wollte ich mal einen ping an meinen Server starten.. aber es kommt nur 

zeitüberschreitung....

Wieso denn das?

PS. Wieso  den das nicht hab doch alles so gemacht, wie es geschrieben war, aber nein!

Ich verstehs einfach nicht. ich hoffe, jemand von euch kann mir bei diesen problemen weiterhelfen...


----------



## Sinac (24. Februar 2004)

Ich würde erstmal statische IPs vergeben, dann Samba einrichten und dann den DHCP Server einrichten. Außerdem ist die obere Beschreibung etwas verwirrent (für mich) und hört sich an als ob Domain und Server-Name bei dir das gleiche sind?!

Also ich würde das wir folgt machen:
Erstmal IPs und Subnet richtig und statisch einrichten und cheken.
Dann vielleicht noch Hostnames so verteilen wie du das willst.
Und erst wenn das läuft den Samba Server einrichten, erstmal nur Grundkonfiguration, also Domainnamen, Passwordencryption etc. ein oder zwei shares . . .
Und dann schaun ob du auf die Domain zugreifen kannst...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

